

Wish HN: a great 2011 - fredoliveira

It seems like by the end of any given year, most people take a chance to think about everything they did (and hopefully, everything they're planning on doing next). Here's to hoping that you rocked it in 2010, and are already planning on doing even better in 2011. Happy new year, everyone!<p>I'm curious, what are your new years resolutions? Share them if you have them!
======
michaelchisari
My (HN specific) goals for 2011:

1\. Distributed social search for Appleseed (almost there!)

2\. Build out Appleseed's App API and Graph API.

3\. Build out Appleseed's client-side framework.

4\. Facebook/Twitter integration. Maybe MySpace if I'm feeling charitable.

5\. Promotion. I'm a good developer, I'm a terrible marketer. I think
Appleseed is the best open source, distribute social networking product out
there right now. I just need to figure out how to let people know.

6\. Go to more developer-oriented conferences and meat-space events.

7\. Documentation. The code base is solidifying, so there's no excuse to not
have everything documented.

8\. Learn how to relax.

------
fredoliveira
Here's what I want to accomplish in 2011 - writing these down is almost like
an exercise in discipline. I hope that once these are down in paper, I feel
even more compelled to make them real:

    
    
      * Launch an iOS game I've been thinking about
      * Bring a bunch of european entrepreneurs to SV (http://rgoap.com)
      * Attend more conferences (I only tend to go to those I speak at)
      * Spend a couple of weeks every few months working from other countries
      * Invest (more) in the ideas of others
      * And as a more personal goal, move to a new home

------
SingAlong
I never decided on any goals until a girl I spoke to this morning asked me
about it.

 _Create something awesome, then find a girl(friend) to show her the awesome
stuff_

The first thing I did this morning was finishing the rubykoans. Fixed a bug in
an old python library I wrote. Then ported it to ruby, which is now my first
rubygem. <http://akash.im/arduino-ruby>

Day ends. Year seems to have started off well.

P.S: I do understand that awesomeness doesn't come at first shot. I'll keep
trying.

------
3pt14159
2010 Resolution: Launch our web crawler into full time production (met at Dec
22, 2010)

2011 Resolution 1: Find, and execute amazingly on, Rails consulting work to
pay for server bills.

2011 Resolution 2: Turn our massive amounts of data into a finished product
that helps someone do something.

2011 Resolution 3: Keep active in the local tech community.

